# Problems during Hypnotherapy



## Gemz87 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been diagnosed with IBS for just over a year - but still not sure they are right - not C or D dominant really. I've had two of six sessions of hypnotherapy now and have two CDs to do at home.I feel really relaxed at the start of the session, pain eases, totally peaceful - then this weird feeling starts where it feels like my bowels are going to fall out of my bottom (sorry can't think of a better way to explain it







). I then feel awful for the rest of the day, like I need a BM but I don't. Then I get an intense dizzy headache and feel sick and tired.Is this a normal reaction?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi - This sounds just like a part of the many symtoms of IBS - and is not caused or a result of the hypnotherapy - just the way IBS can be - what program of hypnotherapy are you doing? Are you seeing a therapist in person? If so, then you should consult with your therapist as well, but hypnotherapy is a process and can take a while for some to see improvement - be patient with yourself and keep at it - dont give up - and in time the symptoms should subside and you should have more times of feeling better... hope this helps - Take care.


----------

